# Indian almond leaves as leaf litter??



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyone know if they'd be okay in tropical set-ups as part of a bio-active substrate?

I've got lots for my fish tanks so I know they leach lots of tannins and humic acid, and have reported antibacterial properties. Not sure if that means they'd be beneficial or detrimental?


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

I use them in my fish tanks, and I used to use them with my Tarantulas and roaches and I had no bad effects from them. I was also thinking of putting them in my new planted Royal viv as well.

I don't think you'll have a problem but hopefully some one else will come on and comment to give you a clearer answer.

All the best,

Hamish.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

They're fine to use, several people use them on here, and a few in the states too, that I've seen. I think they look nice, do you mind if I ask where you source yours from?

Dave


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

I get mine from Ebay....I can't remember the name...but it was from a seller in Asia and I think it was a woman call "Auntie Amy" or "Nana Amy" lol 

I got them a year or so ago in a big sack, and they've lasted me AGES :2thumb:

Glad to hear for definite that you can use them in vivs, none of mine ever suffered but good to have verification ....And they really have worked well in my fishtanks....It may have been coincidence but my fish bred far more easily once the leaves were placed into the tank. 

Hamish.


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Okay cheers. Thought they'd be okay, and yes they would look nice.

I get mine off ebay now but used to buy them in bulk off a local discus breeder.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

As above they are fine. Look great in vivis. 

Jay


----------



## Tessa K (Apr 30, 2021)

my_shed said:


> They're fine to use, several people use them on here, and a few in the states too, that I've seen. I think they look nice, do you mind if I ask where you source yours from?
> 
> Dave


Do you know if I could put Indian almond leafs in my leopard gecko tank?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Tessa K said:


> Do you know if I could put Indian almond leafs in my leopard gecko tank?


I don't think you'll get an answer - this post is 8 YEARS ! old !! - It looks like that user was last active around 2015 !


----------



## RumbaAsul (May 1, 2020)

Tessa K said:


> Do you know if I could put Indian almond leafs in my leopard gecko tank?





Malc said:


> I don't think you'll get an answer - this post is 8 YEARS ! old !! - It looks like that user was last active around 2015 !


That and the fact that a Leopard Gecko is pretty unlikely to encounter leaves of any type in it's natural habitat? would make me lean to not using them with a Leo.


----------

